# Carna and VITOR training video



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Big thanks to Wade and Lori for putting up with me :razz:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__W9KJoH-sg


----------



## Michael Kennedy (Apr 20, 2008)

Look's Great Tim. Wade and Lori are awesome!!!!!! Your dogs are really coming along man. 

Mike


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Mike. Dog training is fun again  See ya in 2 weeks?
I should also thank Barry, David, Art, and Nora for guest training and all their help. I had a great time.


----------



## Michael Kennedy (Apr 20, 2008)

Your Right; Barry, David, Art, and Nora are awesome people. Wade has a great club. 

Mike


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

You're doing a good job with those dogs Timothy.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> You're doing a good job with those dogs Timothy.


Thanks Gerry, I had a long time off and was really bored with no direction. Rick Rutt has really helped me a lot with control problems during bite work. It was me being lazy and letting Carna get away with shit but his advice and direction is really what helped me out. Thanks again Gerry!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> You're doing a good job with those dogs Timothy.


I agree, nice job. Looks like Vitor could jerk your arm out of the socket if he wanted to  For some reason I find that I am just as interested in your choice of music as I am in your videos. You always seem to come up with something that seems oddly fitting.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Great job..Mr Stacy


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice video.


----------



## Barry Connell (Jul 25, 2010)

It was a great day...nice weather, good people and great puppies.....


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Will and Kevin. Nicole, my music variety is expansive, glad you like it!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

"Like"
..


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

great job with them! glad you had fun and a safe trip. see ya again soon


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks really good. I get the whole lack of direction thing.
So FR for Vitor then?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It is about time you got to working your dogs. HA HA


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't know a great deal about this training but the dogs look very nice. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Looking good,Tim. Big improvement


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice. Started working again....


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Its always a great time when we get together. I saw a huge improvement from the last time you were down here. Looking good buddy...


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Looks really good. I get the whole lack of direction thing.
> So FR for Vitor then?


Yeah Chris, it must be hard for you, I'm guessing you have problems finding people with more knowledge than yourself in Australia in the sport you want to do. Communicated over Internet and phone can't take the place of having somebody there in the moment. I feel for ya!

Yes Vitor is an experiment for sure. Quite the challenge with his strength but I don't give up easy and from what I hear, I haven't seen nothing yet. I can tell there is so much more coming out in the next year and a half.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks good Tim!
I've heard a lot about Vitor, I'd really like to get the chance to check him out sometime.

Odd though, you look so very different from your avatar picture. :lol:


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

Hard to believe a guy could get more ugly isn't it? wait till you see him in person


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Allison, my hair grew back after I quit the meth but the chewing tobacco is causing havoc on my teeth. So Eric is right!


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

ahhh you people..........


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> ahhh you people..........


When did WDF get the handjob smiley?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> When did WDF get the handjob smiley?


Just before they got this one...


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Just before they got this one...


Oh Maggie, I love you!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Oh Maggie, I love you!


Getting a bit risque for you again is it ? 

Oh and Timmy, love you too!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Getting a bit risque for you again is it ?
> 
> Oh and Timmy, love you too!


You are wearing me down like most women do.:?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> You are wearing me down like most women do.:?


 
Geez, wearing you down ? I was cheering you up!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That is why the hubby is so quiet Maggie, you just confused him to silence. HA HA


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> That is why the hubby is so quiet Maggie, you just confused him to silence. HA HA


=D> I feel for hubby, his silence speaks volume. Thank you Jeff for helping me see the truth.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> That is why the hubby is so quiet Maggie, you just confused him to silence. HA HA


But hey it worked!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> =D> I feel for hubby, his silence speaks volume. Thank you Jeff for helping me see the truth.


You need help to see the truth too ?? #-o I think it's about time you really ought to quit hollering for the back up :wink:.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> You need help to see the truth too ?? #-o I think it's about time you really ought to quit hollering for the back up :wink:.


It's hard dealing with stupidity Aline. Hahah bwawawaa


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> It's hard dealing with stupidity Aline. Hahah bwawawaa


I'm gonna be nice to you here Timmy, just this once. It's your thread and we don't want you hollerin and having your own thread deleted now would we ?

Nice dog! :-D there ya go!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> I'm gonna be nice to you here Timmy, just this once. It's your thread and we don't want you hollerin and having your own thread deleted now would we ?
> 
> Nice dog! :-D there ya go!


How weak. If your gonna spit fire at least have a ignitor! Disappointment LOL


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Yeah Chris, it must be hard for you, I'm guessing you have problems finding people with more knowledge than yourself in Australia in the sport you want to do. Communicated over Internet and phone can't take the place of having somebody there in the moment. I feel for ya!


That aint the half of it. Some nights I wake up in hot flushes dreaming that I had to go and do IPO. But then I just load up on some Codiene and go back to sleep......


----------



## Grant Cusworth (Feb 15, 2011)

I like the focus on your training. Most of it seemed to have a distinct purpose to it, not just "Hey! I'll let my dog go, you catch it, then fight it for a min., then I'll call it back. Then we'll have beers and talk about how cool we are".

Oh, and you owe me about 45 min. of time and 30 dollars worth of itunes surfing for live Metallica Tracks .

Grant


----------

